# Recommended buildings in Dubai marina/JLT?



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm moving to Dubai next week on a permanent job move from the Uk and need to find somewhere to live. I've been to Dubai marina and spoke to a real estate agent who recommended JLT as a cheaper alternative so I know this topic Is probably really old but all the posts go back a few years so I'd appreciate if you could recommended some buildings in the above places and also advise which you would go for JLT or Dubai marina? How long does it really take to walk from one to the other? I hear it's just across a footbridge - 10 mins

My requirements; 
Somewhere built up with all amenities and so you can go for walks 
2 bed apartment - spacious with lots of light and marina views
Near metro - few mins walking distance 
Value for money
Well maintained building

So far in the marina - marina park is coming up as a good size apartment but I'm struggling to find any opinion on this one. 

Many thanks in advance and looking fwd to Dubai ;-)

K


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It would help people to know what your budget is.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

https://www.google.ae/search?q=mari...57.6263j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/300617-marina-building-reviews.html


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

JLT is generally "better value" than the Marina (in other words, cheaper). But the price gap between the two have narrowed somewhat especially as JLT has really come into its own. For years there was nothing there but now a bunch of restaurants and shops and cafes have opened up around the lakes, making it a more convenient place to live. The roadworks are finally finishing up, which means the once dreaded traffic jams have disappeared. The apartments tend to be bigger than comparable ones in the Marina. 

But keep in mind that while JLT is cheaper than the Marina, JLT towers tend to be district cooling, which means you pay a separate surcharge for your AC usage. Most Marina towers are not district cooling, which means you pay nothing for the AC as the cost of the AC is borne by the landlord as part of the maintenance fees he, not you, pays. District cooling has a complicated billing scheme which is a combination of a basic monthly/quarterly base fee that you pay regardless of usage, even in the winters when the AC is never on, plus the actual AC usage. It's not unusual for even small 1-bed apartments in JLT to have district cooling bills of as much as 1,000 AED during the summer months. So an apartment in JLT may not end up being that much cheaper than a Marina apartment when you factor in the cooling charges, and which is why I always tell people to avoid district cooling buildings if they can. 

The Marina is more lively than JLT and handier to the bars of the Marina hotels. The traffic, however, is now worse than JLT and rush hour traffic in/out of the Marina is still pretty bad depending on where you need to go.


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> It would help people to know what your budget is.


Hi Bedougirl, 

My budget is 140k aed, which looks like it gives me limited options! My company will pay up to 75k so I was going pay the rest so am looking at the best of the cheaper end of apartments which seem to be close to the metro anyway and slightly larger but perhaps not as good finish or well maintained! Am also thinking those closer to the metro will be less badly affected by traffic issues since I will be driving to DIFC daily. Any advice you can offer would be appreciated on best budget, spacious buildings that won't give too much headache in terms of maintenance and are still within 10-15 mins walking distance to most things

Also doing the sums and thinking it might be better to get some finance from UK and buy, saving on rising rent costs and will probably help my budgeting! Also a potentially good future investment..Thoughts?


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Rsinner, that summary is very helpful. Again if you had a few thoughts on the best of some cheaper marina building options that would be helpful too - so I'm avoiding Manchester but marina diamond seems to look ok on paper as does marina park... I will do some viewings next weekend and hopefully that will help my decision making but am also aware that basing my decisions on what I immediately see is only 50% of the consideration - always helpful to hear personal experiences that have been there done it and can recommend one way or another. Many thanks in advance again. 
K


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> JLT is generally "better value" than the Marina (in other words, cheaper). But the price gap between the two have narrowed somewhat especially as JLT has really come into its own. For years there was nothing there but now a bunch of restaurants and shops and cafes have opened up around the lakes, making it a more convenient place to live. The roadworks are finally finishing up, which means the once dreaded traffic jams have disappeared. The apartments tend to be bigger than comparable ones in the Marina.
> 
> But keep in mind that while JLT is cheaper than the Marina, JLT towers tend to be district cooling, which means you pay a separate surcharge for your AC usage. Most Marina towers are not district cooling, which means you pay nothing for the AC as the cost of the AC is borne by the landlord as part of the maintenance fees he, not you, pays. District cooling has a complicated billing scheme which is a combination of a basic monthly/quarterly base fee that you pay regardless of usage, even in the winters when the AC is never on, plus the actual AC usage. It's not unusual for even small 1-bed apartments in JLT to have district cooling bills of as much as 1,000 AED during the summer months. So an apartment in JLT may not end up being that much cheaper than a Marina apartment when you factor in the cooling charges, and which is why I always tell people to avoid district cooling buildings if they can.
> 
> The Marina is more lively than JLT and handier to the bars of the Marina hotels. The traffic, however, is now worse than JLT and rush hour traffic in/out of the Marina is still pretty bad depending on where you need to go.


Hi Tallyho,
Like that analysis so thank you very much - never thought about the cooling charges so all things equal, I think I will focus my efforts on Dubai marina which will benefit from a tram at some point in the future and with worse traffic in JLT...might be the best case. 
K


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Kart22 said:


> . . . Dubai marina which will benefit from a tram at some point in the future . . .


:lol:


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

Hmm - so re the tram project, I take it's still ongoing - any updates? Is it better to be near a tram spot or not? Timeline for completion? 
Any buildings that are near tram station that you would recommend?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Kart22 said:


> Hmm - so re the tram project, I take it's still ongoing - any updates? Is it better to be near a tram spot or not? Timeline for completion?
> Any buildings that are near tram station that you would recommend?


I think the current ETA is around November time this year... I'll however believe it when I see it...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Odds are pretty good you will never use the tram, except possibly to go to Barasti. The tram will probably stop running around 11:00 PM, which means you'd still need to take a taxi back.

I really would not worry about proximity to the tram at this point. If you're working in DIFC then find an apartment near a metro stop so you can take the metro to work. It's a straightforward 25 minute ride between DIFC and the Marina. You may still prefer to drive but keep in mind that major roadwork projects are scheduled for Sheikh Zayed this summer, which will f**k up the commute for a few years. 



Kart22 said:


> Hmm - so re the tram project, I take it's still ongoing - any updates? Is it better to be near a tram spot or not? Timeline for completion?
> Any buildings that are near tram station that you would recommend?


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Odds are pretty good you will never use the tram, except possibly to go to Barasti. The tram will probably stop running around 11:00 PM, which means you'd still need to take a taxi back.
> 
> I really would not worry about proximity to the tram at this point. If you're working in DIFC then find an apartment near a metro stop so you can take the metro to work. It's a straightforward 25 minute ride between DIFC and the Marina. You may still prefer to drive but keep in mind that major roadwork projects are scheduled for Sheikh Zayed this summer, which will f**k up the commute for a few years.


Thanks Tallyho, that's sound advice and will do so. A short walk to the metro on both sides will be ideal - afraid of melting in the heat and I'm not a keen driver! K


----------

